# Happy Birthday BobVigneault



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 11-30-2010:

-BobVigneault (born 1955, Age: 55)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## TimV (Nov 30, 2010)

Hurray for Bob!!!!!


----------



## Herald (Nov 30, 2010)

What can we say about Bawb? Happy Birthday just seems so weak.


----------



## TimV (Nov 30, 2010)

Who else but Bob would hack into a forum to get birthday wishes three times? That's amazing even by his standards.


----------



## LeeD (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## Berean (Nov 30, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Bawb!* (It's all over the board!)


----------



## Berean (Nov 30, 2010)

TimV said:


> Who else but Bob would hack into a forum to get birthday wishes three times?



It's up to four times now. And we're redoing the 6th graders again today, too.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 30, 2010)

Herald said:


> What can we say about Bawb? Happy Birthday just seems so weak.



Happy Bawb?


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Bawb, everyone!

(I think we just sucked Festivus, Kwaanza, and the Winter Solstice off the calendar, all at once!)


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 30, 2010)

Rich, are you cloning yourself? Or just really, really happy about Bob's birthday?


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday! (What's up with Semper Fi and the birthday buttons?)


----------



## TimV (Nov 30, 2010)

At least we know Bob's born again.


----------



## Curt (Nov 30, 2010)

Bawb is old on all the threads.


----------



## Berean (Nov 30, 2010)

seajayrice said:


> What's up with Semper Fi and the birthday buttons?



The forum software is taking over. It has a will of its own.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 30, 2010)

Bawb, may the Lord bless you now that you have tiptoed even further into the darkness of late middle age. Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Those of us a couple of years up the road from you can assure you that while the road is not any easier up here, the view is pretty cool.


----------



## dudley (Nov 30, 2010)

To BobVigneault, Happy Birthday my PB brother!


----------



## Piano Hero (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Skyler (Dec 1, 2010)

I saw a "Bawb" bumper sticker yesterday. Where can I get one?

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes. The Happy Birthday Bawb worm virus was a great success. I'm sending it on to Wikileaks now. Thank's again, big hugs.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brother!


----------

